# great Dogs Muskingum Pound Zanesville OH Time UP



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2010/03/31410-please-crosspost-pound-in.html


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Posted on my dog rescue group. Turns out they pull a lot of dogs from that pound! I never knew where they were coming from in Ohio, just knew they were coming. I'll post if anyone gets pulled.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I hope many dogs get rescue and adopted. Praying.


----------

